# Φύλακας σιδηρογραμμών



## an-alfabeto

Έχουμε κάποια λέξη στα ελληνικά γι' αυτό το επάγγελμα;
Η αντίστοιχη ισπανική είναι guardavías, η οποία σημαίνει ακριβώς αυτό, αλλά περιλαμβάνει και τις δύο λέξεις σε μία και δεν είναι μακριά σαν σιδηρόδρομος...
Στο κείμενο που μεταφράζω εμφανίζεται αρκετά συχνά για κάποιον που το επάγγελμά του έχει καταλήξει μέρος του ονόματός του: Σεραφίν, ο guardavías (όπως λέμε Μπάμπης, ο σουβλατζής).


----------



## elliest_5

Και τι κάνει ένας guardavias για να χουμε καλό ρώτημα? Φυλάει τις γραμμές να μην τις πάρει κανένας?

Αν (απ' ο τι καταλαβαίνω) το κείμενο που μεταφράζεις είναι λογοτεχνικό (ποιό είναι παρεμπιπτόντως?) ίσως η μετάφραση μπορεί να ναι λίγο πιο ελεύθερη - ειδικά αν η λεξη χρησιμοποιείται πιο πολύ ως παρατσούκλι παρά ως περιγραφή του επαγγέλματος... Θα μπορούσες ακόμα και "σταθμάρχης" αλλά για κάτι πιο πιστό μπορείς να πεις "σιδηροδρομικός" (εννοείται: υπάλληλος, αλλά η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται και σκέτη) . Επίσης θα μπορούσες ίσως να φτιάξεις εσύ μια λέξη όπως "τρενοφύλακας" (κατά το guardaespaldas=σωματοφύλακας) ή να τον λες "ο φύλακας στις ράγες" (όπως λέμε "ο φύλακας στη Σίκαλη").

Άλλες πιο πεζές μεταφράσεις: σκέτο "φύλακας" ή "ελεγκτής" (αν και αυτό παραπέμπει πιο πολύ σε ελεγκτή εισιτηρίων)


----------



## an-alfabeto

Γεια σου, elliest5. 

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις προτάσεις σου. Τείνω πιο πολύ προς το *σταθμάρχης*. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το μόνο που κάνει ο εν λόγω υπάλληλος είναι να ρυθμίζει την κυκλοφορία σε κάτι ράγες όπου κινούνται  μόνο χειροκίνητα βαγονέτα φορτωμένα ξύλα για κάρβουνο, άντε και κανέναν επιβάτη, σ' ένα χωριό της Κούβας όπου δεν υπάρχουν ούτε δρόμοι. Θα ήταν μεγάλη προαγωγή να τον αποκαλέσω σταθμάρχη. 
Το *σιδηροδρομικός* δεν θα το έβαζα. Είναι πολύ επίσημο και πολύ μακρύ για παρατσούκλι. 
Σαφώς και δεν με νοιάζει τόσο η πιστότητα στο κείμενο, όσο η πιστότητα στην πραγματικότητα και η απόδοση σε ελληνικά που να μην ξενίζουν.


----------



## winegrower

Τί θα έλεγες για ένα απλό *επόπτης*;


----------



## an-alfabeto

winegrower said:


> Τί θα έλεγες για ένα απλό *επόπτης*;


 
Δυστυχώς, ούτε αυτό μου κάνει. Είναι πολύ γενική λέξη. Χώρια που ο τύπος είναι ένας μέθυσος και δεν μπορεί να εποπτεύσει ούτε πού πάνε τα πόδια του. Ένα ένα τα βγάζω τα κουσούρια του, αλλά όχι, δεν έχει άλλα. 
Νομίζω πως και στην Ελλάδα έχουμε ακόμη guardavías. Αυτοί οι τύποι στις γραμμές όπου δεν υπάρχει φύλαξη, που είναι κλεισμένοι σ' ένα κουβούκλιο και καααάθονται. Την επομένη φορά που θα περάσω από κάνα τέτοιο σπιτάκι, θα κατέβω και θα ρωτήσω. Αν δεν με πάρει με τις πέτρες... Είναι και βαριά αυτά τα πετροχάλικα που έχουν στις γραμμές του τρένου!


----------



## elliest_5

an-alfabeto said:


> Δυστυχώς, ούτε αυτό μου κάνει. Είναι πολύ γενική λέξη. Χώρια που ο τύπος είναι ένας μέθυσος και δεν μπορεί να εποπτεύσει ούτε πού πάνε τα πόδια του. Ένα ένα τα βγάζω τα κουσούρια του, αλλά όχι, δεν έχει άλλα.
> Νομίζω πως και στην Ελλάδα έχουμε ακόμη guardavías. Αυτοί οι τύποι στις γραμμές όπου δεν υπάρχει φύλαξη, που είναι κλεισμένοι σ' ένα κουβούκλιο και καααάθονται. Την επομένη φορά που θα περάσω από κάνα τέτοιο σπιτάκι, θα κατέβω και θα ρωτήσω. Αν δεν με πάρει με τις πέτρες... Είναι και βαριά αυτά τα πετροχάλικα που έχουν στις γραμμές του τρένου!


Νομίζω οτι (αν δε σε πάρει με τα χαλίκια  ) θα σου απαντήσει οτι είναι απλώς "φύλακας": ορίστε μερικά αποσπάσματα κειμένων που αναφέρονται στο επάγγελμα/ιδιοτητα που περιγραφεις:

_"H δεύτερη ιστορία αφορά τον Νοθέδο, τον φύλακα μιας ισόπεδης διάβασης  γραμμών τρένου σε μια περιοχή της Ισπανίας, ο οποίος όταν κλείνει η  γραμμή, λόγω έλλειψης εμπορικού ενδιαφέροντος, συνεχίζει να παριστάνει  τον φύλακα του σιδηροδρομικού σταθμού δυσχεραίνοντας την κυκλοφορία των  αυτοκινήτων" _
 http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=46&ct=47&artId=142098&dt=23/05/2004#ixzz0jzGvFnYt 


_"Στην είσοδο/έξοδο του τρένου από το σταθμό του Πειραιά, ο φύλακας της  ισόπεδης διάβασης έχει στήσει ολόκληρο παράπηγμα, το ίδιο και λίγο  παραπάνω, πρίν τη Λεύκα."_

_"Για μια ακόμη φορά, αποδείχθηκε ότι όταν σε μια διάβαση δεν υπάρχει  φυσική παρουσία φύλακα, θεωρείται από τους οδηγούς «αφύλακτη»."_

Πάντως επειδή καταλαβαίνω ότι το "φύλακας" σου φαίνεται λίγο, εγώ μπορεί και να αυτοσχεδίαζα και να φτιαχνα δικιά μου λέξη με δευτερο συνθετικό το "-φύλακας"..."δρομοφύλακας", "διαβα(το)φύλακας", "τρενοφύλακας", "σιδηρο(δρομο)φύλακας" κλπ
​


----------



## winegrower

Για να μη μείνει καμμία μεριά του θέματος ...αφύλακτη, θα προσθέσω και το *κλειδούχος*, που επίσης έχει να κάνει με γραμμές τρένων και με φύλακες.
(Στα ισπανικά νομίζω λέγεται guardagujas).
PS: Ο τίτλος που δίνεται για το βιβλίο του Llamazares, είναι ανύπαρκτος. Μάλλον πρόκειται για το "en mitad de ninguna parte" σύμφωνα με μια περιγραφή που βρήκα εδώ, όμως δεν κατάφερα να βρω αν είναι ίδια η λέξη που χρησιμοποιεί για τον φύλακα.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Ευχαριστώ ξανά για τη βοήθεια. 



> Νομίζω οτι (αν δε σε πάρει με τα χαλίκια  ) θα σου απαντήσει οτι είναι απλώς "φύλακας"


 
elliest_5: Πολύ φοβάμαι κι εγώ ότι αυτές είναι μόνες μου πιθανότητες. Από την αρχή το σκεφτόμουν ότι πρέπει να φτιάξω εγώ κάτι, αλλά έλπιζα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η έμπνευση δεν έρχεται ποτέ με ραντεβού. Αλλά κι εγώ, ξέρω να περιμένω .


----------

